# What is your sleeping position?



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

About forty percent of us sleep in the fetal position according to those who study these things.  I do, 
and I agree with one analysis that this means that I am tough on the outside but shy and sensitive on the inside.  How about you?


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

I don't know  about tough on the outside, Ralphy, but certainly hairy seems apropos. I think you hide your soft centre very well, but mermaids see right through you! Lol. I also sleep in the fetal position, and  am a soft-strong individual, a bit shy with groups of strangers. Shy, Ralphy? If so, you disguise it well. Private, that I would agree with.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Well, I sleep in the nude with the window open even in the winter to toughen myself up on the outside and the inside...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

I sleep on  my left side hugging my pillow.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Yes, the hugging of the pillow position.  It represents an overactive libido...


----------



## NancyNGA (May 6, 2015)

(deleted)


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Interesting, and it probably indicates that you never wanted to leave the womb...


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

At least, unlike many men, women do not spend much of their time attempting to return to the womb. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Are you trying to say something about our mothers?  Or that we are just sooks?


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

What is a sook Ralphy? No inference re mothers intended.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

A sook is a wimp in the language of the furriners from OZ...layful:


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

No comment, Ralphy, I will centre myself, and embrace compassion. Om.:love_heart:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

That approach went out of style some time ago, and just using the universal mantra means that you cheaped out and didn't pay to get your own...


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

Actually I taught TM years ago, but choose not to reveal my personal mantra in public.


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

Compassion never goes out of style as you well know, in the end only kindness matters. The self-actualised mermaid has spoken, and now must swim off to bed. Adieu Ralphy, and peace be with you.


----------



## Stewie (May 6, 2015)

Hi Ralphy I have rough sleepless nights so I guess I sleep in every position known to man


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

You are definitely disturbed and should seek immediate help...


----------



## Stewie (May 6, 2015)

hahaha Thanks Ralphy1 My Dr says the same think


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Good, and the only difference is that I don't charge you...


----------



## Glinda (May 6, 2015)

I never sleep in the fetal position.  Almost always on my back, occasionally right side.  What does this mean, O Wise One, aka Ralphy?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

It is the crucifixion position and means that you have feelings of persecution...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

Glinda said:


> I never sleep in the fetal position.  Almost always on my back, occasionally right side.  What does this mean, O Wise One, aka Ralphy?



I think Ralphy just wants the mental images..


----------



## Glinda (May 6, 2015)

I'm skeptical, Raphy . . . don't forget I can dispose of persecutors with a simple wave of my magic wand - and I often do.  Keep this in mind, Ralphy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 6, 2015)

Yes, they could be tantalizing, but I would need more info about the state of dress, or undress...


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

We women all sleep naked, Ralphy! There, now you can have a schizoid embolism! Lol.


----------



## Lon (May 6, 2015)

I sleep au natural on right side with left leg draped over another pillow.


----------



## Falcon (May 6, 2015)

What was the question?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 6, 2015)

Falcon said:


> What was the question?



I hear ya John, funny how these threads completely jump the track.


----------



## ~Lenore (May 6, 2015)

*On my stomach. *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 8, 2020)

Dear husband and I are both side sleepers.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, I sleep in the nude with the window open even in the winter to toughen myself up on the outside and the inside...


Umm why?
Why does sleep have to have anything to do with being tough? You're resting. We all wake up looking like dorks so I don't know why it matters if we're tough or not. *Confused look*


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 8, 2020)

*Reads a few of the other posts...arches a brow and wanders back out*


----------



## gennie (Nov 8, 2020)

On my right side until shoulder cramps and then I take aspirin and move to recliner.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 8, 2020)

I start on my back,basically a side sleeper


----------

